# 1959 David Bradley Suburban



## DanO (Jun 12, 2010)

Can anyone out there put me onto some source for Restoration parts for a 1959 David Bradley Suburban? I don't realy need much...just a original seat & Bracket for the seat, a recoil starter with tin sheet and maybe the throttle & choke cables. I've been to all the DB sites but no luck. I'd realy like to find a Parts tractor.

FYI : This is the First Riding tractor that David Bradley Ever Made for Sears. They were made from 1959 to 1963 in 1964 sears dropped the DB Name. I believe it's pretty rare & worth restoring. Have had it for 6 months, just getting around to it now. Any help at all, tips, advice, comments are all welcomed. thanks, DanO

Here's the link to my You Tube Chanel with the video of the tractor.
YouTube - MrDanoconnor's Channel


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That is super cool looking indeed. Looks like you have a great start there. I have a couple David Bradley Surge style milkers somewhere around here. Wonder who actually made the stuff? Was it actually DB or was it another company? Always thought that DB was just a nameplate for Sears things.


----------



## DanO (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks, DB made the farm Implements up til the mid 50's and other items up to the mid 60's the History of the Co. is realy very Interesting...here a link you may enjoy.

The David Bradley Home Page


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Great link, thanks for sharing!


----------



## poncho62 (Jun 23, 2010)

That is cool....I saw a 2 wheel DB for sale at a swap meet last weekend...he also had a plow, which I bought to put on one of my garden tractors


----------



## DanO (Jun 12, 2010)

That looks like an earlier model DB, looks complete & in decent shape ..Very Nice Clean Hood...little surprised that they are readily available at swap meets in Canada! What was he asking for that machine? With the Plow ,Less than $250 would of been a Great deal I think, running or not. I've paid less than $100 for all of mine but they are much easier to find around here. thanks for sharing


----------



## poncho62 (Jun 23, 2010)

He wanted $200 for the tractor and plow.....I bought the other plow for $40.....I thought after that I should have grabbed all of it, but I am lazy....I like to ride my tractors, not walk behind them.....lol


----------



## nate2426101 (May 29, 2011)

is see iam not the only person trying to frind parts for a 59 db. what all are you looking for i have had mine for 2 years and cant find that much for it but might have some thing you need.


----------



## DanO (Jun 12, 2010)

The only part I really still need is the Seat and Spring that it mounts to. It looks very simular to a Sulky seat Spring , kinda shaped like a Z but much shorter.


----------



## nate2426101 (May 29, 2011)

let me look i might have one. i need to find a coil and starter. do you know what the mowerdeck looks like.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I do! I've got a DB sittin' out back.It doesn'thave an engine,or sheet metal,but it has a working deck,seat,&seat support,original front wheels& tires both brake bands,and the slide-in accessory drive at the front! I'll send you a pic,Tuesday evening,if you're interested in it. The price is gonna be real reasonable,I garrantee!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's some pics of it.....make me an offer!


----------



## JW61Taylor (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi all from the Great White North. I just purchased a 1959 DB Suburban yesterday. It came with a brand new disk harrow, a brand new spike tooth harrows. Hiller and deck mower . The harrows have never seen dirt. I am missing a few parts. I need a left brake arm assembly and band. The guy took it off some twenty years ago and can't find it. 

I am also missing the front pulley assembly and height adjustment arm for my mower deck. 

Anyone know where I might find some of these parts?

Jim


----------



## JW61Taylor (Jul 22, 2011)

Do you still have this?
Jim


----------



## cbike1 (Jan 31, 2012)

i am looking for david bradley parts kr accessories, also need cover for pulley system or specs tomake my own, any help?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It has the seat,frame, deck,steer brakes auxillary drive,but no engine or sheet metal. Make me an offer,'cause I want it gone. here's some pics.The rear wheels were totaled,so I put these on,to move it.


----------



## cbike1 (Jan 31, 2012)

last picture looks like the pulley cover that covers the pulleys on the side of the frame.
i would be interested in that, if it is in decent shape.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's actually the auxilliary drive pulley that slides in to the front of the frame. I'd rather sell it all together,rather than part it out.


----------



## stevehummel (Aug 3, 2012)

HI! I am looking for the felt hand brake lever and band, also looking for the belt guard that goes over the belts. Thanks


----------



## kztractor (May 23, 2020)

Hi: Can anyone Email me the trans drive belt sizes for the 1959 db riding tractor

[email protected]


----------

